# Parts Question



## ThisIsHTZ (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey there, Im new to the forum. Just picked up an 86 Audi 5000 from a buddy of mine, and was wondering if anybody knew where to get any parts from? i know theres places like HPF, Bap Geon, ECS but im not finding too much on exterior [headlights, taillights, door handles etc etc] 

anybody know of a really good site where i could find just about anything?? 

Please let me know 

thanks guys


----------



## Kliminati456 (Mar 4, 2010)

http://www.germanautoparts.com/Audi/5000
http://www.autohausaz.com/search/model.aspx?sid=bj1bzeyg3p4hw455hfdhfhex&makeid=800002&year=1986
http://www.034motorsport.com/
http://genuineaudiparts.com/partlocator/index.cfm?siteid=214407
German Ebay = Ebay.de


Come over to Motorgeek.com and join, Much more active classic Audi crowd there :beer:

-Justin


----------



## de80q (Aug 11, 2011)

*parts*

Kliminati456 is right, many more classics on MG. As far as parts got what are yo looking for? Factory or aftermarket?


----------

